# fyi diamond dog food users



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

fyi to all those who feed diamond dog food.

Media Statement





Diamond Pet Food











FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

December 20, 2005



Diamond Pet Food has discovered aflatoxin in a product manufactured at our facility in Gaston, South Carolina. Aflatoxin is a naturally occurring toxic chemical by-product from the growth of the fungus Aspergillus flavus, on corn and other crops. 

Out of an abundance of caution, we have notified our distributors and recommended they hold the sale of all Diamond Pet Food products formulated with corn that were produced out of our Gaston facility (see complete list below). Please note that products manufactured at our facilities in Meta, Missouri and Lathrop, California are not affected. The Gaston facility date codes are unique from other Diamond facility codes in that either the eleventh or twelfth character in the date code will be a capital G (in reference to Gaston). The range of date codes being reviewed are Best By 01-March-07 through Best By 11-June-07. Diamonds quantitative analysis records substantiate that Diamonds corn shipments were definitively clear of aflatoxin after December 10. As such, Best By 11-June-07 date codes or later are not affected by this notice.



States serviced by our Gaston facility include Alabama, Connecticut, Delaware, Florida, Georgia, Kentucky (eastern), Main, Maryland, Massachusetts, Mississippi, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, North Carolina, Ohio, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, Tennessee, West Virginia, Vermont, and Virginia.

We are rapidly analyzing retained samples of all products produced in Gaston so we can isolate specific lot numbers impacted and provide this information to our distributors, retailers and customers as quickly as possible.



Meanwhile, if your pet is showing any symptoms of illness, including sluggishness or lethargy combined with a reluctance to eat, yellowish tint to the eyes and/or gums, and severe or bloody diarrhea, please consult your veterinarian immediately.



Product quality and customer satisfaction are important to us. We pledge to keep you updated as new developments occur.







Gaston Facility Products Removed From Sale

Diamond Low Fat Dog Food 






Diamond Hi-Energy Dog Food 






Diamond Maintenance Dog Food 






Diamond Performance Dog Food 






Diamond Premium Adult Dog Food 






Diamond Puppy Food 






Diamond Maintenance Cat Food 






Diamond Professional Cat Food 






Country Value Puppy] 






Country Value Adult Dog 






Country Value High Energy Dog 






Country Value Adult Cat Food 





Professional Chicken & Rice Senior Dog Food 






Professional Reduced Fat Chicken & Rice Dog Food 






Professional Adult Dog Food 






Professional Large-Breed Puppy Food 






Professional Puppy Food 






Professional Reduced Fat Cat Food 






Professional Adult Cat Food


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the post, I use the hi energy food and will check my bag when I get home.


----------



## 'Rude Dog (Apr 11, 2004)

feed the lab and the mutt yorky Diamond Premuim adult in the 20 lb. bags- usually from Coulters Dog and Hunters Supply, or Tractor Supply Co. - Definately will check bag date when I get home. 'Rude Dog


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

JCS, thanks for the heads up! I personally don't feed Diamond but used to (My Lab is spoiled, he gets Iams!  ) My boss just lost 2 Walker hounds within a 2 week period! The female showed no signs but the male dog (His pride and joy that he trained from a pup) got delusional. He didn't think much about it until I ran your post by him. He is still pretty bummed out and claims it is too late to do anything. I told him to pursue it anyway. If he doesn't sue (I would!) I would at least send them a bill for the backhoe and operator it took to dig two graves in the frozen ground! Piss poor quality control if you ask me! There are enough guys out there feeding Diamond that have high $ hounds (And other breeds for that matter) that enough lawsuits could crush the company. I'll spend a little more on Iams for quality!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

They had another family on tv the other day that lost there dog as well. Oh there will be a lawsuit you can count on it. They will reach a settlement for all the owner who lost a dog or incured vet expenses etc etc. Iam sure something will come of it. I know if i lost my choc lab cpl days before christmas i would be a little p oed. And the kids would be very upset.


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

my beagles seem to be fine. i had 1 empty bag that matched and just started a new bag. apparently mine were ok even though they met the dates. i swiched over to The Pride. my dogs were looking poor on diamond premium anyway. i fed 3 times the suggested amount and they were still skinny, and i worm them every 2-3 months. it sad to hear about people loosing their dogs to something like this.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Wow, I will check to make sure my aunt knows about this since she sells it in her shop


----------

